# simmons hardware camelback mfg ID PLEASE



## hotrod62 (Apr 9, 2011)

Just got this old bike today if anyone has any info on who mfg.it would be appreciated here's  what i got it looks a little small maybe a youth model  although the tire size 26x1 3/8 on wood rims with  white tires their marked simmons hardware co usa then E C  simmons "KK" fabric no.75     numbers on the bottom bracket are 69 675 S O   the rear hub looks like musseman??? hard to read coaster brake patent # 860234 dec 5th o6 jul 8th 07 notice on rear hub no brake arm the bike looks to be all original with wood or cork hande grips nice old leather saddle  headbadge reads simmons westminister.......


----------



## bricycle (Apr 9, 2011)

*Simmons*

great bike!!  Looks alot like a early '20's Elgin I have....


----------



## bud poe (Apr 10, 2011)

Mussleman made armless coaster brake hubs, that's probably what's on there...frame looks to have some Schwinn elements, specifically the seat-stays.  Not sure though...
Very cool bike, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bairdco (Apr 10, 2011)

i'm pretty sure Colson made bikes for Simmons. and the "KK" stands for "Keen Kutter."


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 11, 2011)

kinda sounds like the mfg could have been colson maybe.  now if someone could help me put a { year } on the bike that would be great i have added a few pictures that might help if anyone has some idea of what year this old wood wheel bike is thanks....


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dscn1478.jpg


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 12, 2011)

photobucket is down i'm trying a new one IMGUR


----------

